# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Grilled Paneer Sandwich

## heman

*Grilled Paneer Sandwich*  *Preparation Time :* 15minutes
*Cooking Time :* 10 minutes
*Serves / Makes :* 4*Ingredients*1. 100gm.paneer(preferably home made)
2. 4 slices of bread
3. 2 medium size tomatoes grated
4. finely chopped coriander 1 tbsp.
5. salt and black pepper according to taste
6. 1 tbsp.butter *Method*1.switch on the sandwich toaster,lightly butter tne side of bread.
2.mix all together paneer,grated tomato,coriander,salt and blackpepper
3.fill this mixture between two breadsliceson the unbuttered side
4.toast it in sandwich toaster
5. serve with tomato ketchup or pudina chutney.

----------


## Muzna

nice reciepe

thank u for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## heman

it is ok and i am glad i was of some help

----------


## RAHEN

ohh.its v.easy one and yummy too...thanks 4 sharing.

----------

